# Soundstream Rubicon 805 $ Value?



## jgscott (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a Great Condition Soundstream Rubicon 805 5ch amp. 

I think they are kinda rare. The Rubicon had a different Sound and was built better, after a lot of the Reference Series blew up. 

I've seen only 1 or 2 few on ebay go for good money a couple of years back, but I forgot how much? I'm looking to sell it. Can some here help with about what I might ask for it please. I'm not trying to give it away. But do want to be fair in the Value to a Buyer also. Thanks.


----------

